

SOPA SEO: Googlebot to crawl at slower rate today - joshuahedlund
https://plus.google.com/u/0/115984868678744352358/posts/iUN5MGJxEh9

======
steve8918
This makes me curious. Let's say there was an organized mass-hacking attempt
by someone like Anonymous, that took down tens of thousands of websites for
several days. Would this affect the Google results, and how long would it take
for the results to get corrected?

~~~
freehunter
Based on my previous experience, yes it would have an effect. If it actually
hit tens of thousands of websites, I'm sure Google would be willing to work
with them. I'd imagine they might have backups of search results, or could
nullify and re-scan the sites. Google has recently shown they have the ability
to alter the page rank of various sites (ala Google+ results).

------
Drbble
So Google is undercutting the blackout by suppressing the reality of sites'
content and pretending the web is normal today? And webmasters are cheering it
because they don't actually want to black out, they just want a slacktivist PR
hit?

And a subversive angle: imagine if SOPA passes and Google gets a deindex
order, and they "slow their crawler" during the deindexing operation.

~~~
nik_0_0
I see your point, but I think it is mainly because they don't want
Wikipedia/etc to be de-indexed and not be #1 hit for EVERYTHING anymore. This
protest is exactly that, a protest, a mere emulation of what could happen.

It's not about pretending the web is normal, its about ensuring that
everything is back to normal tomorrow.

~~~
masklinn
Wikipedia won't be deindexed as their blackout page is a javascript-generated
layer over the content. Smaller sites with simpler blackout-ing schemes (e.g.
replace their normal content with SOPA content) would be far more at risk,
Wikipedia isn't.

